# Great Train Expo March 6 & 7: Tulsa, Oklahoma



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wanted to let everyone know there will be a couple different G-gauge displays at the Tulsa Convention Center this coming weekend.

The Tulsa Garden Railroad Club will have their modules set up (20x25 setup), a small raised ground track (8x12), helix (5x10) and ground track (20x20) for display,

and

The NE Oklahoma Nitty Gritty Narrow Gauges (which will be running diesel, not narrow gauge steam this weekend) will have their modules set up (30x40). 

If your in the area, stop by and say HI, going to be a fun weekend.


Vernon


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

Here is a link to some photos one of our members took.....

http://picasaweb.google.com/1017433...Show?feat# 

Thx,

Vernon


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I wondered whatever happened to that double helix. I think it was this site that talked about building it. How funny.


----------

